# Yale Fall 2011



## Kian (Sep 6, 2011)

The Yale Fall 2011 competition will take place this Saturday, September 10th, in New Haven, CT.

There was no thread on this so I felt we should have one for discussion before and after the competition. I'm excited to get to see Yale, less so to see New Haven .


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 7, 2011)

I barely even realized how close this comp was until yesterday. Should be fun, like always.


----------



## JyH (Sep 7, 2011)

oops
idk if i can go to this one.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> oops
> idk if i can go to this one.


 
You'd better.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 7, 2011)

i cant wait! i've been waiting for a competition with magic for months! its gonna be an awesome competition.


----------



## Kian (Sep 7, 2011)

I will need to jack someone's Dayan + MF8 4x4 for the competition. I'm sure there will be no shortage of those.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope to do good in this competition, especially in BLD.


----------



## Bob (Sep 7, 2011)

i'll try to go to this one


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 7, 2011)

I signed up when it was announced, but there's only a 63% chance I'm going. Can't find a legit main 3x3 right now and it's making me mad. That's not the only reason though.


----------



## Kian (Sep 7, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> there's only a 63% chance I'm going.


 That is oddly specific.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 9, 2011)

Kian said:


> I will need to jack someone's Dayan + MF8 4x4 for the competition. I'm sure there will be no shortage of those.


 
I would be happy to lone you mine, if you don't mind white cubes


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but i screwed up the strings on my magic, can someone lone me theirs for the comp? if not don't worry about it


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 10, 2011)

James Donahue got a 12.30 OH single


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 10, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> James Donahue got a 12.30 OH single


 
Haha, saw that on facebook. Was the scramble ridiculous, or was he just in the zone or something?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 10, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Haha, saw that on facebook. Was the scramble ridiculous, or was he just in the zone or something?


 
I don't know. The only other thing I know about it is that his average was 25.95.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2011)

10.87 Average.  

Really awesome competition, although it was a bit cold in the room. I got to talk to Mike, Phil, and James a lot, and finally got a Zhanchi. Unfortunately, said Zhanchi resulted in me losing in head to head due to a massive pop. Luckily, Rowe messed up on an alg and lost in the same round, so I didn't feel quite as bad. Managed to get second place in the finals, and took part in the worst group photo of all time. Poor Bob, literally got his head cut off.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> 12.30 OH single





antoineccantin said:


> his average was 25.95.



what the hell


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome competition.
Achieved my first official sub 15 average (3x3) along with my first time making it to the finals.
Failed BLD, first solve off by two twisted corners, second off by ~4 edges, and the last solve I messed up an R-perm (not sure if it would've been solved if I hadn't messed it up).
Also, Andrew Ricci and I won Team BLD with a 46.xx (lol).


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 10.87 Average.
> 
> Really awesome competition, although it was a bit cold in the room. I got to talk to Mike, Phil, and James a lot, and finally got a Zhanchi. Unfortunately, said Zhanchi resulted in me losing in head to head due to a massive pop. Luckily, Rowe messed up on an alg and lost in the same round, so I didn't feel quite as bad. Managed to get second place in the finals, and took part in the worst group photo of all time. Poor Bob, literally got his head cut off.


 cool.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 11, 2011)

really awesome competition, but the room was absolutely freezing.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 11, 2011)

the 12.50 was my 2nd solve, the rest were crap. I was in the zone, but the scramble was pretty easy.


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anybody have the first scramble of the second round along with the 4th scramble of the last round?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 11, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> the 12.50 was my 2nd solve, the rest were crap. I was in the zone, but the scramble was pretty easy.


 
Info on the 12.30 is absolutely necessary.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 11, 2011)

Stuff:
Won Head 2 Head
2nd in team bld mystery event (w/ Phil Yu)
2nd in team solve mystery event (w/ James Donahue)
1st in pyraminx (8.4ish)
2nd in bld (2:05)
3rd in 2x2 (bad)
4th in 3x3/4x4/w/e else (10.75 nl 3x3 single, not pb)

If anyone has any video of me in head 2 head, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> If anyone has any video of me in head 2 head, let me know. Thanks.


 
My dad got the entire thing. I'll upload it on my channel.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 11, 2011)

If anyone can get the scramble(2nd round, 2nd solve) for the 12.30, I would appreciate it. I can't get the PDF files.


----------



## Kian (Sep 11, 2011)

Cold? Meh. Freezing? Absolutely not. I was completely comfortable in a short sleeve polo.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> My dad got the entire thing. I'll upload it on my channel.


 
Clear speedsolving inbox/check youtube inbox


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

Finally got a sub 17 OH avg. lol.


----------



## blah (Sep 11, 2011)

Kian said:


> Cold? Meh. Freezing? Absolutely not. I was completely comfortable in a short sleeve polo.


thats cuz your old and fat


----------



## Kian (Sep 11, 2011)

blah said:


> thats cuz your old and fat


 
Old people are always cold. That's where we get the word old. Little known fact.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 11, 2011)

any idea on when results will be posted?


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)

cityzach said:


> any idea on when results will be posted?


 
They're on live.cubing.net. Just check the results there.


----------



## Bob (Sep 11, 2011)

cityzach said:


> any idea on when results will be posted?


 
<rant>
I hate when people do this. The results will be posted when they are sent to the Results team and somebody from that team has time to upload them. Sometimes it is a while before those results get to the Results team because the organizer has to drive hours to get home, they go out to dinner, they are tired, etc. Then once those results are sent, sometimes the Results team is busy and since the lives of that team do not revolve entirely around cubing, sometimes those results take a backseat to other things. Sometimes the organizer has to double check the results first so that there are less errors when they are finally uploaded. By now, you've probably checked on the results for several competitions. Use the timeline for those competitions as an approximation for this one. Results are usually posted within a day or two.
</rant>

To answer your question, "yes."


----------



## cityzach (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks...


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)

Bob said:


> <rant>
> I hate when people do this. The results will be posted when they are sent to the Results team and somebody from that team has time to upload them. Sometimes it is a while before those results get to the Results team because the organizer has to drive hours to get home, they go out to dinner, they are tired, etc. Then once those results are sent, sometimes the Results team is busy and since the lives of that team do not revolve entirely around cubing, sometimes those results take a backseat to other things. Sometimes the organizer has to double check the results first so that there are less errors when they are finally uploaded. By now, you've probably checked on the results for several competitions. Use the timeline for those competitions as an approximation for this one. Results are usually posted within a day or two.
> </rant>
> 
> To answer your question, "yes."


 
How did you type this with your head cut off?


----------



## danthecuber (Sep 11, 2011)

JyH said:


> Does anybody have the first scramble of the second round along with the 4th scramble of the last round?


 
U2 F2 U' R2 B' R D' U2 R D2 B' F' R2 D L2 U' R

U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L B2 L R2 D L' B U R2 D2 R D2 U2



fastcubesolver said:


> If anyone can get the scramble(2nd round, 2nd solve) for the 12.30, I would appreciate it. I can't get the PDF files.



L' R' D U' B L U2 L R B L2 D B2 D U2 F'

The rest of the scrambles if people want them: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24460779/Scrambles.pdf
OR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PG1LYSVX


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 11, 2011)

@fastcubesolver what cross colour, do you remember? If not, what are the ones you do (ie white/yellow)


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> U2 F2 U' R2 B' R D' U2 R D2 B' F' R2 D L2 U' R
> 
> U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L B2 L R2 D L' B U R2 D2 R D2 U2
> 
> ...



Thanks! I didn't know about that.

Here's my best solve of the competition:

11.05

U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L B2 L R2 D L' B U R2 D2 R D2 U2



Spoiler



x z
L2 F' L'
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R
R U' R'
U' y' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
y' R U' R'
U' F U R' U' R' F'
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 11, 2011)

JyH said:


> Awesome competition.
> Achieved my first official sub 15 average (3x3) along with my first time making it to the finals.
> Failed BLD, first solve off by two twisted corners, second off by ~4 edges, and the last solve I messed up an R-perm (not sure if it would've been solved if I hadn't messed it up).
> Also, Andrew Ricci and I won Team BLD with a 46.xx (lol)..


 I thought it was a 49.xx


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2011)

My fail 9.02:


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 U L2 U' R F2 R2 D2 U2 B D B' F D' R' D' U B'

Solution: x2 D2 F' U' L F' R'

U2 L U' L'

U2 R U R' U2 R U R'

y R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'

d2 R U2 R' U' R U R'

U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

47/9.02= 5.21 TPS



That's what you get for not warming up. :fp Such an easy solve.


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> My fail 9.02:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Doesn't work.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2011)

JyH said:


> Doesn't work.


 
Sorry, fixed it.

Also, here's my 9.69:



Spoiler



Scramble: U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L B2 L R2 D L' B U R2 D2 R D2 U2

Solution: x2 y' R' F' U R' F' L

y' R' U R U' R U R'

U y' R U R' U2 R U' R'

U' y' R U' R' U' L' U' L

U2 y' R' U' R U R' U' R

U F R U R' U' F' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'

U2 R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'



65 moves/ 9.69= 6.70 TPS


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 17, 2011)

Head to Head uploaded. Congrats on the victory, Mike!


----------

